# Unable to connect to Wireless [MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## jybrame (Aug 28, 2007)

I have an Inspiron laptop with Windows Me. I recently installed a wireless card. the computer says it is getting a strong wireless signal, but I can't get onto Internet Explorer or AOL. Any suggestions.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wireless*

Hi jybrame


The instructions that came with your wireless card should have walked you through the important steps. Did you follow all of their instructions?

To connect to a wireless network:

1) If the wireless network is secured, you must provide the network name (the "SSID" or *S*ecure-*S*et-*Id*entifier), and a valid password, using an allowed encryption level as setup in the wireless router/access point to which you are attempting to connect. [example: If the router is set to only connect using WPA2 encrypted communications, and your adapter doesn't support - or isn't configured for - WPA2 = no connection will take place]

Systems with Windows XP and above can use utilities built into the operating system to connect to wireless networks -- Windows 9x/Me systems usually have to rely on wireless utilites provided by the manufacturers of purchased wireless equipment [it should have come with your card].

2) Your wireless card/adapter must have it's TCP/IP settings correctly configured. Those details, too, should be in the installation package with your adapter.

3) Wireless routers have configurable firewalls -- these can block connections for various reasons -- there can be disallowed connection times, or connections might be allowed only for certain PCs (by the MAC address of their network adapter cards).

4) If you are attempting to connect to public wireless service -- at an airport, or a library = make sure to follow their instructions, as there are sometimes fees involved, and specific logon procedures. 

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## jybrame (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to Wireless*

Gary - Thanks for your reply. I have followed all of the instructions On the Linksys card and downloaded the install package. My efforts have only been at home where I recently installed, through AT&t, a DSL service through my phone lines. The computer shows that it is receiving a strong wireless signal with the WPC11 card installed in the PCMCIA slot, but I can't get onto either IE or AOL. Since installing the software for the wireless card, I have also had a problem with the computer being in super slo mo.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I moved this over to the Networking forum / Cabling and Network Cards as I feel this may be an issue with your wireless card.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


In addition to the IP information that johnwill requested, I'm also curious about the status lights on your AT&T DSL modem, and whether the Internet has ever worked with the current service. If you have a "SpeedStream" device (likely the 4100), is the middle "DSL" light green or red? If you have the AT&T "2Wire" device (likely the 2701) check the DSL & Internet lights at the bottom - or to the left - of your 2Wire. The DSL light should be solid green if a good connection is detected. The Internet light should flicker if data is being transferred to & from the Internet, and if it is solid red, it is having trouble connecting to your Internet service. 

Slo-mo PC -- use Task Manager's "Performance" tab to check how taxed your system is. If the amount of system memory being used is up to 75% of the total physical memory, you might expect to add a little more memory to improve performance. Might as well scan for malware as well.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

